# CZ Over/Under shotguns?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with the CZ double barrel shotguns? Just curious as to the consensus on quality, reliability, etc. I saw a "Mallard" on Bud's for what seems like a pretty good price for an over/under. I've recently been getting into shooting sporting clays and am looking for a good starter shotty.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

First off let me say I am a giant fan of CZ weapons, in my opinion they are secong to no one. That is just a starting point for you to know about before you hear what I say, I am prejudice about anything CZ. They are very hard to beat for quality, workmanship, reliablity and they are priced like weapons of far less quality or craftmanship.

I have a buddy who hunts with me every year and he shoots the CZ Canvasback I believe. Either he is just a way quicker shot then I am or that gun goes up and on target like a deam. The wood is beautiful and the gun just keeps on working no matter the weather. It is a single trigger and I belive the Mallard is a 2 trigger gun. I would not hesitate to buy a CZ shotgun especially if you thought it was a good deal.

RCG


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks RCG. I know CZ pistols are well thought of, just wanted to make sure the same was thought of their shotguns. :smt023


----------

